# Uh oh... Is that a?



## Burkebrood (Apr 2, 2017)

We are raising our first chicks. I got what I thought was an Ameracuna, I know it is probably an Easter Egger, but I'm getting concerned that it is a Roo. We have a mixed flock, and it sounds and acts different from the others. At what age will I know for sure, and what does everyone think?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Looks rooish, not sure. No muff yet to be an EE/Ameraucana. But EE's are mixes anyway. Time varies when they attempt to crow.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm no good at guessing.I wait until they are 4-5 months old and start crowing or not-never fails!!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Rooster............How old is it ?


----------



## Burkebrood (Apr 2, 2017)

Between 6-7 weeks... Any suggestions, I can't keep him


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Definitely a roo .


----------



## Burkebrood (Apr 2, 2017)

How long do y'all hold out hope before promoting a probable Roo to the Big coop in the sky?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I end up liking them so much I keep them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I donate them to the feed store. I've also put them on Craigslist on occasion.


----------



## Burkebrood (Apr 2, 2017)

The kids were sad- it was a Roo, we found him a new home with a dozen girls to himself, but he keeps busting out to try to hang out with the fam. Not to fear- of course we replaced him (and a friend)


----------

